# Lopi Liberty-reasonable cost?



## podwich (Aug 6, 2010)

Hopefully this hasn't been rehashed multiple times but I haven't been able to successfully find an answer via search-- I'm likely going to buy a Lopi Liberty in the next month or two. My local dealer has it for $2686 with the cast legs. They did say they'd work with me on the price but I'm trying to see what's reasonable. I've found old (and significantly lower) prices, but they're from several years ago. What kind of price would be reasonable/average and what should I be shooting for? Thank you very much!


----------



## Todd (Aug 6, 2010)

I think that price is pretty close. I looked at a standard black Liberty with legs in early Spring for $2450. The price goes up another $400 if you want gold or pewter door and legs. Offer them a couple hundred less and see if they bite.


----------



## fespo (Aug 6, 2010)

Offer CASH Cash is KING


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 6, 2010)

Podwich is the tax credit still being offered for the new one and if it is I think that would be the best way.

Looks like the tax credit is still on.

http://www.lopistoves.com/taxcredits/



zap


----------



## oldspark (Aug 6, 2010)

When I asked about the Liberty late last winter it was aroung 2800 so you are in the ball park.


----------



## Fsappo (Aug 6, 2010)

Did use Lopis dealer locator on their website and call 3 or 4 other dealers for a price on the stove equipped the same way.


----------



## podwich (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. I tried a different dealer in the area and they're doing a sale next week for a standard black door liberty with legs for a little over $2300. I'll probably go with that. The tax credit should be nice next year too. Thanks again!


----------



## snowmizer (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi this my first post. I just installed my liberty (this is my first wood stove) and we just did a burn lastnight. All i can say is there is NOTHING LIKE WOOD HEAT I have been reading here for a couple months and learned all i know now to make my first stove choice. So i picked up a 1997 lopi liberty in near perfect shape for 350 bucks off craigs list. I painted it, polished the brass up, and burned it outside. Just got it in lastnight, it was only 46 degrees lastnight but with only 3 pieces of cherry in there it kept my 1800ft home 78 degrees all night. We had to oped the doors!! haha.


----------



## begreen (Sep 11, 2010)

Welcome snowmizer. That's a good stove. Sounds like a good deal. Lucky you finding cherry in Western WA. Are you in the mountains? We haven't seen 40's yet here and don't want to until October . Hope you can post some pictures of the stove. We love eye candy.


----------



## snowmizer (Sep 11, 2010)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Welcome snowmizer. That's a good stove. Sounds like a good deal. Lucky you finding cherry in Western WA. Are you in the mountains? We haven't seen 40's yet here and don't want to until October . Hope you can post some pictures of the stove. We love eye candy.



I live out around hood canal, it gets colder here then most places in western washington. My parents cut down a few cherry trees they had that were in the way so i have a little to burn. I will work on that pic.


----------



## begreen (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice. It's always great to score some hardwood here. My friends up at the yurt in Rockport said it was 49 this morning. They've started burning small fires now.


----------



## tickbitty (Sep 11, 2010)

I called a few dealers and the pricing was similar at all of them but only one had Lopi stoves in their store to look at, and seemed to know the line well. They were also the only one that actually had the stove I wanted IN STOCK so I could get it when I wanted it, and I got just under the bar for last year's tax credit.


----------

